# Ricepaper dupe?



## SweetCheeks (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone know of any other brands of e/s that dupe Mac's Ricepaper? Preferably something drugstore? Thanks.


----------



## FacesbyCheryl (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Sweetcheeks..Try Classic beige by Milani..Exactly like ricepaper but only $3.49.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 13, 2009)

Definitely Loreal HIP e/s duo in Retro!


----------



## jen77 (Jan 13, 2009)

NYC mosiac eye color wheel, in brown eyed girl. The color in middle, is a pretty good match I use it all the time as my brow highlight. And these are pretty pigmented to be a d/s brand, and cheap!


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead, lol, but I couldn't find any of the possible dupes that were named. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any other inexpensive alternatives?


----------

